# Robotic Tyranids!



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, so I'm part way through painting a robotic hormogaunt. I have gone for a colour scheme much like this: https://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m3230042a_4xl.jpg

My idea is that a new Necron threat is trying to take over the world by converting everything into metal and these Tyranids have fallen foul to this threat.

I have 8 hormogaunts and one warrior waiting to be painted and I will post pictures soon. I would like suggestions and recommendations as to what I should do (painting-wise) and if this is a good idea.

Thank you for reading 

EDIT: Link messed up, sends you to the wrong page :S It was a picture of Necron Wraiths


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

How will you make them appear robotic other than paint?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting concept, I would love to see pictures of them.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I made some Tyranid Cyborgs once, will post pictures later today.


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

I never really thought about that because I bought the models I mentioned on whim in a comic book shop for £7, they are pre-assembled (but not very well, there's still flash) and primed. I am currently working on a Blood Angels army but I will certainly expand on this small Tyranid force in the future, I think making them look more robotic will be fun because converting is probably my favourite part of this hobby, thanks for the idea


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You would have to convert them and make them more bio-mechanical looking either that or more like flaid ones just with Nids. I was thinking of the same thing but could not figure out fluff wise how to do an army of half nid half machine warriors work. So I will just have to wait and see what you come up with that maybe gives me some inspiration.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> You would have to convert them and make them more bio-mechanical looking either that or more like flaid ones just with Nids. I was thinking of the same thing but could not figure out fluff wise how to do an army of half nid half machine warriors work. So I will just have to wait and see what you come up with that maybe gives me some inspiration.


I actually went to work on Tyranids after going through that thread.

Fluff wise we had it fairly solid, in my opinion. I even helped out by writing a fair piece of it. 

Pics, as promised: (They're heavily WIP, never got round to finishing them...)


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

You could go down the steam punk route with lots of tiny cogs.

60g TINY SMALL MICRO STEAMPUNK 1mm - 3mm Watch parts ARTS CRAFTS ALTERED cogs | eBay

Check out this guys blog. He's made some excellent Tyranid/Necron hybrids. The General Grievous model is very cool.

Musings of a Metal Mind: Tyracrons


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Dangit, I thought my idea of Grievous genestealers was original 
Anyways, I have stumbled upon a slight problem; how do I differenciate between Tyranid and weapon? eg, my warrior and his gun.
I'm thinking of making the hormogaunts scythes into something power weapon-esque. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

ipwnuevryday said:


> I'm thinking of making the hormogaunts scythes into something power weapon-esque.
> Any suggestions?


Have cables running into them and give the claw lightning effects around it maybe?


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

That's the effect I was thinking of, but do you think it would look better than raw metal? 
Also, I need suggestions on my first question, that being how to separate the look of the weapons. (As in with painting, I'm not looking to convert at the moment)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So all of the model will be robotic instead of cybernetic like what Sangus Bane was doing? In the case of the claws, I'd make them an entirely different color, like say the model is silver then make the blade blue. As for the other weapons, do what the Tyranids already do, make it look like they're part of the creature but still a discernable weapon. You could do this by coloring them different, adding things like scorch marks or smoke from barrels, or even both.


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Good ideas 

Also: 1. Not ALL of the models will be robotic but unconverted, these ones came pre-assembled and primed so there's nothing to work with. 

2. The carapace is blue (Maccrage blue to be precise), which might make blue scythes look amiss but I might paint them silver and give them a blue glaze.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

ipwnuevryday said:


> 2. The carapace is blue (Maccrage blue to be precise), which might make blue scythes look amiss but I might paint them silver and give them a blue glaze.


I was just using that as an example, but painting the swords silver would help make them look metallic. This looks to be an interesting project, you should post pictures when you're ready to show us!


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm really busy at the moment, I only started because I had a spare evening tonight, I won't be able to continue for two weeks but after that I'll get some pictures ASAP


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

can't help but feel that the cybugs from wreck it ralph might give some good ideas here.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i would suggest painting the claws and weapon bits the same metallic color then going over them with a few light washes of different colors to make them stand out 
a wash does a lot for different metals


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Grimzag, those are awesome  They look like a tervigon mixed with a canoptek spider with a mawlok's mouth. (And yes I probably misspelled a couple of those)

VanAlberict, what colours do you suggest?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

a light blue wash would be nice if youre going for a silver metal...
for more grit looking agrax earthshade (might take one or two thin washes) would look good too its really whatever you would prefer for them and what your other colors are
i would suggest going with a color instead of a nuetral so it can stand out more instead of just looking a different shade


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have a blue wash, is there a way I can make my own?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

A wash is basically a very watered down version of a color. I don't know what colors you have but you can take Macragge blue and add some white or even light gray to it. then thin the whole mixture with water. Just be careful as the mixture wont behave quite in the same way as the pre-made washes but you can still get the same effect with careful application. And as a thought why would you need to differentiate between weapon and Tyranid? You could just meld them together as a cybernetic/organic hybrid. let the skin colors and the weapon colors blend together at different parts to give that fusion of flesh and machine look. If you know your way around GS then maybe just make slight modifications around the area that will contain the weapon. Ill work a little on it when i get home tonight and post some pics here so you can see what I'm talking about. Overall though i have to say i love the idea.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

not entirely sure never tried it myself i would think yes but i dont want to give bad info


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll try to make my own wash and test it on a piece of sprue I primed a while back.
Also, thanks for all of the suggestions and ideas guys


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha, I tried to make a wash but it didn't end too well. I think a blue glaze would give me the desired effect.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

sorry to hear it. a self made wash is tricky and needs to be used much like the paint itself depending on how much you dilute it. Glazes will probably give you the look you want. Ill still get on and do what i can tonight to show you what i mean i think you'l like the results.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I suggest using a large amount of Lahriman Medium (Or whatever Medium is called) instead of water. It doesn't break the pigment of the paint and keeps the color even.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If you want a glossier "wet" look you can use ardcoat also as lahriman medium tends to matte things out.

CCCP did a quick tutorial on how to make your own inks and washes for you to have some more ideas. I'm browsing the painting section and there's some really interesting stuff in there with ideas that would probably help you out alot. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/painting-airbrushing/16442-basic-washes.html


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

didnt even think about the glazes... they should work the same and it would be easier to control as well


----------

